# Magazine erstellen ohne Kenntnisse



## motty (26. März 2006)

Hey ihr Checka ;p 

Also ich hoffe die Frage passt hier erstmal rein:

Ich habe eine Anzahl an Grafiken und Werken angefertigt, alle fuer Din-A4 und 300 dpi, jetzt wuerde ich die gerne in einem Magazine Drucken lassen. Das Problem ist nur ich kenn mich mit sowas net so gut aus. 

Für mich ist eben wichtig das die Seitenzahl z.B immer an der selben Stelle ist und so.
Ich will damit sagen gibt es da einen einfach weg, weil ich kein plan hab von Indesign  

Und wenn ich die Dateien abspeichere in Photoshop als PDF bleibt dann die Hohe auflösung von 300dpi ?

Bin sehr gespannt auf eure qualifizierten Anworten. Danke im vorraus!


----------



## motty (26. März 2006)

Hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt  sagt wenn was fehlt oder unklar ist ;P


----------



## Leola13 (28. März 2006)

Hai,

da hast du dir ja ganz schön was vorgenommen.   

Du solltest, musst dich "etwas" mit DTP beschäftigen. Wobei es nicht unbedingt InDesign sein muss.
RagTime und Scribus (nicht nur für Linux) sind zwei kostenlose DTP Programme für die es auch entsprechende Tuts zur Einarbeitung gibt.

Die Auflösung bleibt im PDF bei 300dpi.

Ciao Stefan


----------

